
Ask HN: What's the best knowledge base / help center product for small startups - wenbin
I want to have something similar to this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.descript.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;<p>Of course, there&#x27;s Intercom, Zendesk, and many other companies providing such product. But they all bundle together a lot of tools that I don&#x27;t need, thus their products are a bit pricey for a small startup.<p>Ideally, there&#x27;s a knowledge base &#x2F; help center SaaS under $20&#x2F;month, and it supports custom domain (e.g., help.mycompany.com) and looks similar to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.descript.com&#x2F;en&#x2F; :)
======
codegeek
I have been thinking of building something like this for a while as a side
project (already run another business but realized helpdesks are a pain). If I
build it, will you pay say $19/Month for it ?

